# Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in the Sherman Oaks California. My neighbor found a pigeon in her front yard which can't fly. She put it into a large cat carrier and called me (I'm the animal person on the street). I know nothing about birds. The only bird I tried to save died at the vet, so I don't feel good about that route. I've taken the carrier into my back yard (no cats dare come into the back yard due to my very large golden retriever who's inside right now). I've opened the carrier. Many other birds are walking around nearby but it's been an hour and the little guys isn't even coming out. It's full grown but one wing tip seems to be missing. I've put seed in and it's eating - poop seems normal. My neighbor has seen this one and it's mate around but today for some reason (injury?) it's not flying. I've read thru many posts but feel pretty in the dark as to what to do. It's after 4 p.m. and I'm unsure if I should bring it inside or what to do. I've taken a photo and will try to figure out how to post.

Please help.

Maddox


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please do bring the bird inside. I was on my way out and saw this. There's quite a few people on line right now, so someone will see this and advise you further. Thanks for taking this bird in.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In order to post photos, you have to use the "Go Advanced" button under the text-entry window. There's a "Manage Attachments" button somewhere down there (scroll). Pictures have to be less than 100 KB of memory.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When you say "wingtip", you may mean just the primary flight feathers of one side. Occasionally, it happens that a bird will get them knocked off for whatever reason. Sometimes it's a collision and Heaven only knows what else. If that's the case, then the bird certainly won't be able to fly until they grow back out properly. That will take weeks at best.

If there is skeletal damage like a broken bone, then you might want to feel the bird's wings (both of them) using the good one for comparison. You can go here to familiarize yourself with the bones:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Does there seem to be any blood?

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Injured Wing in Los Angels*

No, no blood and the bird seems otherwise healthy.

Still working on the pic.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If it comes down to it, you can email them to me and I'll post it on my webshots account and post a link.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If you could bring the carrier in and somehow provide heat for him, that would be the best thing for immediate care. A heating pad on low with a towel over it, or a sock filled with uncooked rice can be microwaved. Then after his condition is ascertained, you can give him some food and water.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for helping this pigeon, Maddox, and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. We do have a few members fairly close to you who might be able to lend a hand. I'll have to try calling and e-mailing them a bit later this evening. 

Please do bring the bird inside where it will be completely safe for the time being.

Terry


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

I've sent photos to Pidgey - hoping she'll have better luck getting them on the thread. I've brought him (or her) in and have put him in a quiet room with a heating pad underneath on low. There's seed and water in the carrier now. Although I'm an animal rights activist, I've never physically handled birds and am nervous I'll do more harm than good by trying to examine him. But I know of no good avian vet in this area - the last time I went that route with a bird it ended badly. As you can probably tell, I'm pretty freaked out. Any help is so appreciated.

Thanks

Maddox


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll go ahead and tell ya......Pidgey is a he, not a she. LOL
You're not the FIRST to make that mistake.  
As for the pigeon, what you are doing right now is just fine. He/She is safe with food and water and that's just perfect. You might, if you can, make sure that the bird can get off of the heating pad if it gets too warm. 
Pidgey will get those pictures posted and go from there.


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry! I'm in a panic and didn't even think (although I did about the sex of the bird - shows you where my head is at). Good advice on the heating pad - I'd go in and reorient it so it's half on/half off. 

Also Terry, thanks so much for calling some people in my area. I'd love some hands on help on this.

Maddox


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, didn't notice that the pictures had come in! Here they are (there are two pictures in the album):



He's lost his tail feathers and all of the primary flight feathers on the left wing.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Remember to not set the heating pad any higher that low, as Maryjane said.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, seeing as there's no telling how he did it, we probably need to assume that it might have been due to a cat or another predator getting a hold of him. What that would mean is that it's possible that he's gotten exposed to a bacteria that many predators sometimes carry in their mouths and claws: Pasteurella multocida.

Pasteurella can be lethal to birds as a systemic infection. With pigeons it usually takes a tad more than four days for them to start really going downhill and by then it's often too late to administer treatment. So, what we like to do when it's questionable is to start them on a course of Clavamox (Amoxicillin+Clavulanic Acid; goes by a few names including "Augmentin") or, in case that's not available for whatever reason, then Amoxicillin. 

Depending on your circumstances and location, there are usually several available options (including vets although you have to be more careful with that one than you might think in a lot of cases) that we can explore.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're 50 miles and goodness knows how many hours/minutes from Terry Whatley. She might have a good idea what rehabber is nearest to you. She lives in Lake Forest, CA and her member logon here is:

TAWhatley

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I PMed Terry Whatley about this one. I'm sure she'll be along sometime this evening.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He might have gotten clipped by a car, too. That can blast out a bunch of feathers in the blink of an eye. He's going to need something on the order of three weeks to a month to grow them back before he can be released.

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

We took him out of the carrier to change the lining. My husband examined him and I took more pics and sent them to Pidgey to post. My husband said he could feel the little guy sort of flexing the wing that was ok when he moved it, but the injured wing he didn't flex at all. I'm feeling a bit out of my depth here. I can absolutely care for him for a bit. I'll buy antibiotics. But I feel he needs someone with more knowledge about this to care for him longer term. I'm worried my lack of ability here will cost him his life. I can drive to wherever as long as the little guy is getting a chance with someone who is knowledgable and caring. As I said I'm in the Los Angeles area. If there's anyone remotely close who can help, please let me know.

Maddox


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, don't worry--we'll be working on that. It's entirely possible that he broke his wing. Feel the other one and see if the damaged one feels as solid, bone for bone, as the good one.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And the other pictures are in the same album but here they both are separately:



...and:



He's got a lot of feathers missing off his back as well so he had to have taken a pretty good hit. Do you detect that his left wing is actually hanging lower than his right (you might have to look at him straight on to see that)?

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

I asked my husband and he said it did not feel as solid. And I think you're right about a predator. The neighbor that called me over has several cats she takes care of. I think you can see by the new pics I sent that the feathers seem ripped right out. Is there anything else I need to do for him tonight? 

I also wanted to add besides my wonderful golden retriever I have an indoor cat. I'm keeping our feathered friend in the carrier in a room with the door closed so no worries on that. But are there any issues with any sort of illness being caught by any of them from the other?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, not really. Pigeons have it far worse getting some things from us than we do from them. It's on account of their very high body temperature.

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes. His injured wing is lower.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, it may very well be broken but it could also be bruised and just sagging. Does anything feel swollen?

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said he didn't feel any swelling, but he doesn't feel really confident about that since he's never handled a bird before. More than anything, he said, he was struck by how limp it felt.

I'm wondering if he's eating and drinking. He seems so terrified I hate to keep messing with him, but I've tried to get the food closer to him and I don't think he's going for it at all. I don't think I've mentioned that he's taken to one corner of the carrier and hasn't moved from that spot.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can imagine. He oughta' be in some shock at the moment. They can often go a few days without food in such circumstances so just give him water, dim light and a little time to get used to his new condition. He's not going to starve to death in the next few hours.

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

I never saw a reply from Terry about possible help nearby. The little guy seems ok for the night and we're turning in as well. I'll check back tomorrow morning to see if Terry's posted and to give an update on our guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Nearby Pigeon Savvy Vet ..*

Hi Maddox,

Here is a local vet that is pigeon savvy and the one that our members in your area use:

Capri Plaza Pet Clinic
19582 Ventura Blvd
Tarzana, Ca 91356
(818) 881-6344
Fax (818) 881-4384
Yoko Tamura, D.V.M.
special interest in avian medicine

Mon- 8-6
Tue-?
Wed-8-8
Thur-8-6
Fri-8-6
Sat-9-3
Sun-closed

I hate to stick you with a vet bill, but if I'm not able to get in touch with one of the members in your area, then this might be your best bet.

I am happy to take the bird and get it whatever care is needed, but it would need to be transported to me in Lake Forest. We're about 70 miles one way from each other. Think about what you would like to do and let me/us know.

Bless you for assisting this injured pigeon!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Maddox,

Yes .. the bird is scared, injured, possibly in pain .. you are right .. give him/her a chance to settle in and figure out that you are not the biggest predator on the planet. Tomorrow is plenty of time to be trying to do anything here .. IMO.

Terry


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Terry, thanks for your reply. I'm unsure right now as to what to do. We're getting into bad territory for me. I had a very personal, very traumatic experience trying to save a bird several years ago. It was that vet that I took him too (what are the odds). It's why I didn't immediately go to a vet yesterday.

Is there no one nearby that could check out his wing to ascertain if it's broken? I'm sure my neighbor wouldn't mind taking care of him for the month or so it would take for him to heal and regrow his feathers. If all else fails I'll drive him down to you to take care of. However, he has a mate that is hanging out at my neighbors house. Is it wise to separate them?


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot to give an update on him this in my last post. His eyes are clear. He's moved from his corner more toward the food. Still thinks I'm very big and very scary! And his wing is definitely drooping.


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Meds*

I've been reading as many posts as possible on this amazing board and have seen several others regarding antibiotics needed from cat bites. I feel I will need to address this today as it is day 2 for my little guy and I'm all but certain it was a cat that did this to him. Any ideas on how I can do this? I see that others have been able to get meds to each other but is the vet the only option for me on this due to needing it now?

Thanks everyone. This is an incredible network of bird lovers. I wish I'd known about this when my other little tyke was in my care.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Initially, you might try calling around to pet and feed stores in your area for Amoxicillin. If you can find that drug, we can help you with dosing information for the specific formulation.

Pidgey


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Pidgey, thanks for the idea. I talked it over with my neighbor this morning and we've decided to try the vet route. I had a bad experience with this vet center years ago but with Terry's recommendation, I've decided to give them another try. So I'm taking birdie in this afternoon and my neighbor is buying a birdcage to get him ready for his rehab. Wish us luck - will update more later today.

Oh, and birdie seems to be eating this morning. I had to put more seed in - a good sign I hope.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best of luck at the vets. Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Pidgey*

Pidgey, I'm sending you a PM - please respond a.s.a.p.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maddox said:


> Pidgey, I'm sending you a PM - please respond a.s.a.p.


You have me worried.


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to worry you. Here's what's happened. I took birdie to the vet that Terry recommended - Capri Plaza Pet Clinic in Tarzana CA. I took an injured bird there 10 years ago and had a very bad experience but a lot can change in 10 years so I took the little guy because I'm concerned about him getting antibiotics soon. The vet tech dropped my little guy on the floor. He REALLY didn't like her. He didn't fight like that when we took him out last night and we don't know what we're doing! After that she told me he was pretty banged up and they don't usually survive cat attacks and that I should just put him down. She said it was the "humane" thing. I told her no life is expendable and would it be the humane thing if it was her child? She backpeddled quickly and said the doctor would be able to help birdie. We waited for another 30 minutes and I told them since the doc still wasn't there I was going to take birdie to Terry and would pay for the exam even tho' the doctor hadn't seen him. She said 'no,no, let me see what I can do'. She came back and said they would take him and board him no charge and x-ray his wing etc. I allowed them to keep birdie against my better judgement (he was cooing when I left). I haven't been able to talk to Terry in person and want her to call me so I can figure out the best thing to do quickly. I feel I'm working against the clock because this is at least day 2 since his injury and I've read on this board how infection from a bite can kill. That's where I'm at. If anyone can help quickly I'm open. Terry, please call - I left you a PM as well.

Tracy Maddox


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Terry's number is,949-584-6696. I would call the vet and tell them you do not want the bird to be put down and if you can't get Terry in the next little bit, just go pick the bird up.


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Tracy,

I'm a rehabber in Ventura and I know I'm not super close to you, but if you want to bring him up to me, I'd be happy to help. My phone number is 805-320-2438. Call me anytime. Terry knows me and can vouch for me!  

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All!

Maddox and I did connect via phone this afternoon. I suggested that if Dr. Tamura (and not another vet or certainly not a vet tech) could wrap the wing if it is broken and send home Clavamox, then the best thing would be for Birdie to be home with Maddox and let us all here on Pigeon-Talk help as may be needed with the care.

I'm certainly willing to take the bird, and I see that Beth in Ventura has also posted and offered to help.

Step one is to get Birdie back into "our" care and then for Maddox to decide whether to do the rehab or get birdie to Beth, me, or perhaps another member here on PT.

Terry


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Update*

Hi All,

So sorry to not leave an update last night. It took quite a long time to get everything settled. I was completely exhausted and simply crawled into bed. Little Kobe (I swore I wouldn't name him, but there you go) is doing fine. I made it very clear at the vet's that under no circumstances was little Kobe to be put down. It cost us $200 (wow!) but here's the scoop. Kobe doesn't have any broken bones. The doc said this means there's most likely ligament damage which probably means he'll never fly again (anyone please chime in on this if this is true or not). They taped the wing (it was drooping a lot more after the run in with the vet tech) and the doc showed me how to pick him up, tape his wing, and give him his meds. She gave me an antibiotic and an anti-inflamatory. She said that his feathers were already starting to come in so these injuries were more than two days old. Seems like he must have found a place to hide out for awhile before presenting himself to us and he must have a pretty strong immune system to still be here. My neighbor who originally found him, Fernanda, set up a large cage in her bathroom. I took him over to his new temp. home last night and showed her how to handle him. She's very good at that - was holding a hummy when I went over that had gotten trapped in their house. She'll give him free reign of the bathroom many times during the day so that he can exercise. He doesn't seem to mind when I pick him up and I'm hoping he'll settle in well with Fernanda (I'm afraid we were already beginning to bond). 

I'm hoping that he'll fly again. Only time and care will tell. If we find he can't I'll want to explore his options. I know Fernanda wouldn't mind keeping him but he wouldn't be around any other birds and I don't think that's ideal. Hopefully we won't have to even cross that bridge. I'll be keeping everyone posted on his progress.

Thank you all for your help and support with Kobe. I, being a big dog person, was completely out of my element. I was terrified I'd break him if I touched him. (The doc laughed at me as I was trying to give him the meds - she said 'you're being way too gentle!') The experience I had with Sully (a bird with an incredible spirit) that I was unable to save many years ago had been so traumatizing I was hesitant to even try - feeling I had the "death touch". I wish I could have found this kind of information for Sully. I cried so much yesterday thinking how I'd let him down, and in many ways I felt I was going the extra mile for Kobe in Sully's honor. I will never forget that little guy.

Ok, enough sadness for one morning and sorry for the long post. Kobe is in good hands and doing well. I will definitely update on his progress and keep everyone's number that so kindly offered it to me in case of emergency.

Thanks again,

Maddox


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Should it turn out that he can never fly again, there are plenty of other pigeons, that can't fly either, that probably wouldn't mind keeping him company. Just a thought to keep in mind.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for the update and all you've done to help Little Kobe. The vet bill seems pretty steep for just a wing wrap and some meds. I really appreciate you spending that kind of money! Bless you!

Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

Will do. Thanks for the kind words. The bill included x-rays too - still steep - but worth it for little Kobe. If anyone knows of a better avian vet in the San Fernando Valley please let me know. I've had too many bad experiences at Capri Plaza to go back unless it's an absolute emergency. I want to be better prepared if there's a next time.

Went over to see Kobe today - he's acting fit. I showed Fernanda how to hold him and give him his meds. He gave me no trouble - he really seems to trust me - but gave Fernanda a bit of a fight. It was so hard to say goodbye to him. He's already worked his way into my heart. Sneaky little guy!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if another pigeon made an appearance in your life in the future. Maybe this was all a dress rehearsal. If so... that would be one lucky bird.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tracy,

First of all, thank you so so much for rescuing this little pidge and for getting treatment for Kobe. You really ran into a miserable situation with that vet tech. They probably offered free boarding because they were afraid you would sue after Kobe was dropped! X-rays are expensive, but even with those the fee seems high. However my experience with avian vets is that their fees are double or even triple what my dog and cat vet charges. So needless to say, if I can avoid them I will, and have found that the experts here really know their stuff. Sounds like little Kobe has really developed a trust of you in the short time you have had him. They will steal your heart these little feathered bundles of love.

Margaret


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Another Update*

Quick update for all. Kobe is doing quite well. He has the run of Fernanda's entire bathroom (creating quite a mess for her!). His feathers are growing in and his wing is looking a bit higher but still hangs lower than his other one. He's getting much feistier than he was, I think, because he is feeling better. They tested at the vet's for mites and such when we went there several weeks ago and tests came back negative so he's good there. Only time will tell how this little guy fares. I'm still hoping he will be able to fly again. I don't know anything about ligament damage so I really don't know what his chances are.

Will send along another update in a week or so.

Thanks again for all your help and support,

Tracy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad to hear he is doing so good.
Ligament injuries take a lot of time to heal. Would be great if he could make a full recovery.
Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Another Update*

Hi,

Another update on little Kobe. His feathers are growing out - he's gotten quite feisty - everything looks good - except for his wing. It's still drooping and he still can't use it. I read Reti's post saying ligament damage can take a long time to heal. It's been 4 weeks since we found Kobe. Does anyone know how much longer we should give? If he's not going to be able to fly again, I'd like him to at least be with his own kind. Being locked in a bathroom has it's disadvantages. And although Fernanda is taking excellent care of him, I know he'd like to have more friends of a feathery nature. I'm still hoping he'll fly, but am unsure how long these types of things take.

Any and all info appreciated.

Tracy Maddox


----------



## Maddox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pigeon w/ Hurt Wing in Los Angeles - Final Update*

Hi All,

Little Kobe is now safe in the care of Beth in Ventura (cats6birds4). She arranged transport and about 10 days ago took him on as a patient. It was sad to see him go, but I just talked to Beth and she says he's healthy and doing well. Unfortunately, it seems that he can't use his wing, so he will most likely never fly again. But he's with other non releasable pigeons and they all seem happy together. 

I'm so glad this little guy made it. Thank you all for your information and support. Next time a little feathered guy comes my way I'll know where to go.

Tracy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maddox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Little Kobe is now safe in the care of Beth in Ventura (cats6birds4). She arranged transport and about 10 days ago took him on as a patient. It was sad to see him go, but I just talked to Beth and she says he's healthy and doing well. Unfortunately, it seems that he can't use his wing, so he will most likely never fly again. But he's with other non releasable pigeons and they all seem happy together.
> 
> ...


I love happy endings


----------

